# Sailboat Share



## Mdionne (Jun 14, 2010)

I am looking to share a 38' + sailboat with someone in the Boston/RI area. Had a good experience doing this in the past. If you are not using your boat as much as you would like and are willing to share it a few weekends, let me know.


----------

